# Dr. Jean Dodd's NEW Vaccine Protocol



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr. Jean Dodd's NEW vaccine protocol
PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST
Dr. W. Jean Dodd's vaccination protocol is now being adopted by ALL 27 North American veterinary schools. I highly recommend that you read this. Copy and save it to your files. Print it and pass it out at dog fairs, cat shows, kennel club meetings, dog parks, give a copy to your veterinarian and groomer, etc., etc. Get the word out.
Hi everyone.... THIS is wonderful news, that the veterinary schools are now going to be teaching that over-vaccination of pets (once a year "boosters") is not only unnecessary, but in some cases can be harmful or deadly! It has information for both dogs and cats. There still is an ongoing study regarding the Rabies vaccine. Most states now allow (reluctantly) 3 year Rabies, but the study is collecting data on whether or not even that may be too much. They are looking at 8 or 10 year Rabies!I hope you have all stopped having yearly boosters for your pets. If you're concerned with immune levels, have the vet run a Titer test. THEN and only then, if the levels are below acceptable, should you have a booster. After all, when is the last time you had a "booster" for smallpox, or whooping cough, or anything else you had shots for as a child? Immune systems work the same in all mammals, and the concept that pets have to have yearly shots doesn't make any more sense than if you had have shots every year. If mammal's immune systems were that weak in fending off these things, all of them, us included, would have been extinct years ago!
VACCINATION NEWS FLASH
I would like to make you aware that all 27 veterinary schools in North America are in the process of changing their protocols for vaccinating dogs and cats. Some of this information will present anethical & economic challenge to vets, and there will be skeptics. Some organizations have come up with a political compromise suggesting vaccinations every 3 years to appease those who fear loss of income vs those concerned about potential side effects.
Politics, traditions, or the doctor's economic well being should not be a factor in medical decision.
NEW PRINCIPLES OF IMMUNOLOGY
"Dogs and cats immune systems mature fully at 6 months. If a modified live virus (MLV) vaccine is given after 6 months of age, it produces an immunity which is good for the life of the pet (i.e: canine distemper, parvo, feline distemper). If another MLV vaccine is given a year later, the antibodies from the first vaccine neutralize the antigens of the second vaccine and there is little or no effect. The titer is not "boosted" nor are more memory cells induced."< BR> Not only are annual boosters for parvo and distemper unnecessary, they subject the pet to potential risks of allergic reactions and 
immune-mediated hemolytic anemia. "There is no scientific documentation to back up label claims for annual administration of MLV vaccines." Puppies receive antibodies through their mother's milk. This natural protection can last 8-14 weeks. Puppies & kittens should NOT be vaccinated at LESS than 8 weeks. Maternal immunity will neutralize the vaccine and little protection (0-38%) will be produced. Vaccination at 6 weeks will, however, delay the timing of the first highly effective vaccine. Vaccinations given 2 weeksapart suppress rather than stimulate the immune system. A series of vaccinations is given starting at 8 weeks and given 3-4 weeks apart up to 16 weeks of age. Another vaccination given sometime after 6 months of age (usually at 1 year 4 months) will provide lifetime immunity.

Debbie Skinner
Les Ombres Valeureux
Beaucerons & Malinois
www.pawsnclaws.us
951 551 3879 cell


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

A friend just forwarded me the post off another list and I passed it on. I'll have to visit her web site and see. I think it's great news though. I recently lost a FRII Beauceron to vaccinations. He was 6 years old and I purchased him and he visited the vet in France and got "all his vaccinations" in order to be shipped to me  Within 1 1/2 weeks he was dead. First his body stopped producing red blood cells and he had a heart attack and he eventually died afte blood transfusions and other week long treatements at a specialist clinic near Paris  At 6 years old he should never of had any more vaccinations!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> A friend just forwarded me the post off another list and I passed it on. I'll have to visit her web site and see. I think it's great news though.


I agree 100%. Her protocol is great news, but not particularly new news. 

One problem is that despite the fact that some vet schools have adopted the Dodds protocol, not all have and most vets vets have not.

Even a quick review of various vet sites will demonstrate how slowly this information is being disseminated. There's a widespread lack of awareness of new research and of the fact that we are finally starting to establish regimens based on independent research instead of on the recommendations of the manufacturers of the vaccines. JMO.

According to the AVMA, _"The one-year revaccination recommendation found on many vaccine labels is often based on historical precedent and was allowed by USDA regulation since it was based on the best scientific knowledge available at that time, *which did not necessarily include product-specific data*."_ (Emphasis mine.)

This is from 2002. How many vets were still using that one-year "booster" protocol in 2006 and 2007? How many use it even now?

My own vet's office just adopted the three-year (rather than one-year) revax protocol this year. :? 

The AAHA *in 2008* said this:

_There is a history of yearly vaccinations boosters, and some veterinarians do not feel it is prudent to change that recommendation just yet._ :? 

It's exciting and inspiring to have at least one vet student on this board who will leave vet school familiar with all this research! 

And of course, many vets do indeed change with the advances in research, so I certainly don't mean to paint the whole vet population (or even the majority) with the same brush. I just find it so disheartening that the adoption of this protocol is considered a news flash even in 2008 when the research dates from 1999-2003.

ETA I think that all vet schools WILL adopt the Dodds protocol, Debbie.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I think it's great news though.


It is great news. It really is something to celebrate.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I have thought the same way my whole life and never vaccinate dogs after their initial puppy shots, except rabies (when I have to). Cats are easier to hide than dogs and only get 1 rabies vac a lifetime. 

Whether the vets recomend them or not, it's our pets and we have the final say as to what shots they do and don't get and when. I really hate the vet that recomends you start puppy/kitten vacs over of you waited too long inbetween shots. Like they don't already get enough shots.

I too lost a dog early to over vacs. Her rabies was lost in transport and she was revacinated after being bred so she could e shipped home. She lost 5 of 8 pups and died a year later at 6.5 years old.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Dr. Jean Dodd's NEW Vaccine Protocol- NOT my mistake*

Sorry, I thought the Protocol post was legit, but it's not so
please disregard  I apologize. A friend forwarded the
post to me from another forum and we thought it was good
information. I guess I wanted to believe that the vet schools will
change their ways.. I guess it's a post that has been circulated
before.

The overvaccinating of our pets especially hits home to me and so I really wanted this to be true, but from what I'm told now the vet schools have not changed there protocol  I recently lost "Sako" a FRII Beauceron to vaccinations.

Debbie Skinner
Les Ombres Valeureux
www.pawsnclaws.us
951 551 3879 cell


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I meant it is MY mistake and the protocol email is NOT Dr. Jean Dodd's.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I will add to this conversation, that my (very cool, collected, educated, and people/animal saavy) vet predicts that we will see more titer testing in the future in lieu of yearly vacs. He also predicts the titer testing will be done right there in the vet office for much less money than what is currently being charged (and sent out). Just thought this was worth the mention.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I meant it is MY mistake and the protocol email is NOT Dr. Jean Dodd's.


She is still cause for celebration, Debbie, and we can certainly follow her protocol. Many people do.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Which of the vaccines produces a reaction that would cause red blood cells to stop being produced????

I am curious, since I have vaccinated many many dogs and never had a response like that. I was in rescue, and the only vaccine that produced any sort of problem was the rabies, and that was obvious lethargy, and misery.

What is going on with the dogs that have these reactions ????

I know that Buko was not himself after the rabies shot, but that has been my experience every single time I have vaccinated a dog for rabies.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... I know that Buko was not himself after the rabies shot, but that has been my experience every single time I have vaccinated a dog for rabies.


In what way? Lethargic, or sick, or what?

I keep hearing and reading this, but one of the vets at my vet's office says he has never seen a reaction to a rabies vaccination. ](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Very lethargic, and stiff. He was the same as all the rest.

Vets are retards. The last time I took a bitch in for a bladder infection, they wanted to get a urine sample by jabbing a needle into her stomach.

Like clavamox is such a restricted drug or something. Of course they do the fear thing, and say it could be something oh so much more ominous. They are always suprised when I say no to their idiocy. The dog in question would have done what they wanted, and then tried to bite the shit out of them when she got a chance. Rather not deal with that kind of idiocy, and have the dog do well at the vets office.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... I was in rescue...


who rescued you jeff? is that like being in treatment??   

(sorry, i can't help myself sometimes)

back OT, i've also noticed that the rabies vax results in my dogs (esp pups) being very lethargic for a 
good 12-18 hrs, starts within 1/2 hr. post-vax. it always makes me nervous.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No rabies for pups for me. It is way too harsh.

Yes, I was in rescue, tried to be a human being for a while, it was too hard, and I do not do well with stupid people. Makes me want to snap their stupid necks and save the planet from their worthless crybaby existance...........but thats just me.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so the rescue didn't work?

seriously jeff, when do you vax for rabies? i know when i've obediently said, yes, he's 6 mo old, time for the vax, i got as we both noted. do you wait til a year? IDK that i'd feel comfortable w/that simply due to the fact of all the wild animals my dogs get exposed to....


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know as all vaccinations were given (Combo + rabies). I believe it was the vaccines. The autopsy was inconclusive. I talked to several trainers and handlers that deal with many dogs each year that told me that this happens. I was told after the fact as this is the only time I've experienced this problem in 20 years, but this one time is enough to make me very concerned. The pro handler of my Leo (Beauceron) said he has seen 2 cases just like that and the dogs were lucky enough to be treated by vets that knew what to do. The blood transfusions for Sako were not the right course of action according to him. What the vets did that saved the 2 affected show dogs (1 rottie and 1 mastiff) was to put them on high doses of steriods and also some kind of chemo. I am told that the body attacks and kills the red blood cells and it's not really that they are stopped being produced. The French vet said he stopped producing the red blood cells. I was in SoCal during Sako's hospitilization and got information from Sako's breeder who in turn told my husband who translated for me. It was all very sad and frustrating because there was nothing I could do.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I don't know as all vaccinations were given (Combo + rabies). I believe it was the vaccines. The autopsy was inconclusive. I talked to several trainers and handlers that deal with many dogs each year that told me that this happens. I was told after the fact as this is the only time I've experienced this problem in 20 years, but this one time is enough to make me very concerned. The pro handler of my Leo (Beauceron) said he has seen 2 cases just like that and the dogs were lucky enough to be treated by vets that knew what to do. The blood transfusions for Sako were not the right course of action according to him. What the vets did that saved the 2 affected show dogs (1 rottie and 1 mastiff) was to put them on high doses of steriods and also some kind of chemo. I am told that the body attacks and kills the red blood cells and it's not really that they are stopped being produced. The French vet said he stopped producing the red blood cells. I was in SoCal during Sako's hospitilization and got information from Sako's breeder who in turn told my husband who translated for me. It was all very sad and frustrating because there was nothing I could do.


What you describe is called vaccine-associated immune-mediated hemolytic anemia. The first actual clinical evidence of this association was published in 1996 by U of Pennsylvania's School of Veterinary Medicine.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Rabies.....my official answer is 1 year, although since the vaccine seems to be rather pointless after 6 months or so, I might wait. Here in shithole texas, there are a lot of skunks, so I got Buko his rabies at 4 1/2

Since skunks tend to be carriers, I went on a killing spree, splattering them all over the place. I figure I got about 12, and haven't seen any since that time, so maybe I got them all. Makes me feel better.

Is there a test for this analytic homophobia ????? LOL

If there is, it would be nice to know.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

maybe connie can answer the "analytic homophobia" question. she does live in california...


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> I will add to this conversation, that my (very cool, collected, educated, and people/animal saavy) vet predicts that we will see more titer testing in the future in lieu of yearly vacs. He also predicts the titer testing will be done right there in the vet office for much less money than what is currently being charged (and sent out). Just thought this was worth the mention.


Titer testing is not the answer. Below is an article explaining why

http://www.caberfeidh.com/Titers.htm


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

If it gets vets thinking that yearly vacs are not necessary they are a type of answer in my book.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jason-thanks. that's a thought-provoking article. i know just enough biology that it makes perfect sense. i wonder how, if memory cells can't be measured, they come to the conclusion that they last for 20 yrs or so? the only way would be to challenge the immune system and measure the AB response. and because dogs don't normally live for 20 yrs, it must have been a primate study. can immune responses be extrapolated across species? i don't know. it'd be interesting to find out.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> jason-thanks. that's a thought-provoking article. i know just enough biology that it makes perfect sense. i wonder how, if memory cells can't be measured, they come to the conclusion that they last for 20 yrs or so? the only way would be to challenge the immune system and measure the AB response. and because dogs don't normally live for 20 yrs, it must have been a primate study. can immune responses be extrapolated across species? i don't know. it'd be interesting to find out.


Christie Keith is one of the people whose articles I turn to again and again.
http://www.caberfeidh.com/PuppyVax.htm
http://www.caberfeidh.com/Revax.htm
http://www.caberfeidh.com/CanineTiters.htm


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

> Christie Keith is one of the people whose articles I turn to again and again


Me too.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Very lethargic, and stiff. He was the same as all the rest.
> 
> Vets are retards. The last time I took a bitch in for a bladder infection, they wanted to get a urine sample by jabbing a needle into her stomach.
> 
> Like clavamox is such a restricted drug or something. Of course they do the fear thing, and say it could be something oh so much more ominous. They are always suprised when I say no to their idiocy. The dog in question would have done what they wanted, and then tried to bite the shit out of them when she got a chance. Rather not deal with that kind of idiocy, and have the dog do well at the vets office.


We haven't learned a ton about urinary tract pathology yet, but I suspect the reason they'd do a cystocentesis instead of a catch is to see if the bacteria had reached the bladder yet or if it was still in the urethra. If you get a urine catch, you can't tell any bacteria you culture out come from the lower urinary tract like the urethra or from further upstream in the bladder. Bitches (and human women) have a lower margin of safety than males because the urinary tract of a female is much shorter, so it can get up into the bladder (and possibly up the ureters and kidney, which could leave you with acute kidney failure).

Sorry Jeff, we're not retards, but I do think that some of the older school vets in particular are not necessarily "people" persons, so they don't always think to explain things to the clients of not just what they wish to do, but why. 

And yeah, we don't want to overprescribe broad spectrum antibiotics. Human docs are already having to deal with MRSA and even VRSA. I sure don't want to! If you culture the bacteria that they find in the sample and ID it, you know better how to kill it without using broad spectrum antibiotics.

Oh yeah, and I wanted to take the time to respond to the initial post, but it's been a rough week and my computer is infected with a virus and/or spyware and going really slow. But suffice it say that not everything was altogether accurate. Anywho, I'll get to it eventually!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> ... Oh yeah, and I wanted to take the time to respond to the initial post, but it's been a rough week and my computer is infected with a virus and/or spyware and going really slow. But suffice it say that not everything was altogether accurate. Anywho, I'll get to it eventually!


The O.P. was not a real news story, Maren, which I'm sure you already knew. One of those neverending "permission to crosspost" wishes.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh, I know, it's just that there are still things that are not all together accurate in it, which as the internet is good at doing, tends to recirculate as truth. I'll see if I can address them tonight.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Oh, I know, it's just that there are still things that are not all together accurate in it, which as the internet is good at doing, tends to recirculate as truth. I'll see if I can address them tonight.


Unfortunately, the three partial-truths I caught (and I imagine that there are problems I didn't recognize) are now all over the 'net as being written by Jean Dodds.

When I Googled that post I found 11 rescue, breed-group, and breeder sites on PAGE 1 of the Google returns with that post on their sites. (If you put quotes around _new_ when you search, you'll find that post everywhere. "Permission to crosspost" appears to have lent it a certain authoritative air.)


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Best to go to Dr. Dodds website for her original articles and research updates. My vet switched to 3 year guidelines, however thay have been very open to my opinions and offer me the latest research. They will separate the vaccines and titer if I ask. It so important to have a good repoire with your vet!

My female Sita, may she RIP, had "vaccinosis" and it was documented as such back in 2003 and the vet sent the report on to , I think, the FDA. Unfortunately there are few funds available to do long term studies on immunity and the vaccine companies have no incentive to make a safer long term way to protect our dogs. Except for rabies, I never vaccinated her after that horrible experience.
She became very stiff and sore, lethargic, with constant nasal drip.andmore "nervy" than she was already. Lasted for about 6 weeks. But she was never really the same after that. She developed more serious phobias and aggresssion. I put her down last March due to spondylopathy and spondylolithesis--essentially a spinal cord injury at the thoracic-lumbar junction, not related at all to the vaccines. At the time she had the vaccine reaction I really thought she'd die and that I may have contributed to it due to my lack of research--and the vets too. ( that particular vet no longer treats my pets, but from what I heard, she has switched her thinking on vaccines)


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know anyone who would argue for over-vaccination and certainly the old school is to over-vaccinate. In a fairly recent vet text, annual vaccines are advocated as a means of getting to see the animal for a yearly exam... on the other hand, I can't go with the folks at the other end of the spectrum who are so anti-vaccine that they essentially oppose them. (No, I'm not accusing anyone here of any position, just sayin'... opinions I've encountered beyond the beyond). Folks who advocate homeopathic vaccines, for example, would do well to study the dawn of that line of think as well as do the math on the creation of the remedies.


----------

